# Scritches has mice



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We've had a number of mice come in from an owner struggling to rehome them privately. We've more groups due in from other sources.

These girls are all under 6 months, I suspect 4 original mums with their babies and perhaps some that were already rehomed privately.

Olive - black and white - semi long hair - tame









Clove - black - semi long hair - very tame









Jasmine - Black and tan - semi long hair - tame - RESERVED









Nutmeg - black and tan - semi long hair - tame









Ginger - fawn and white - short hair - very tame - RESERVED 









Kiwi - browny and white splodgy - semi long hair - tame









Saffron - Lilac - short hair - tame









Peach - Fawn - long hair - very tame - RESERVED









Cherry - dark agouti - short hair - very tame - RESERVED









Apple - PEW - short hair - tame but squeaky









Sage - Blue - long hair - almost tame and squeaky - RESERVED









Anise - browny splodgy - short hair - handleable, needs more taming









Wasabi - tri coloured - short hair possibly satin - tame - RESERVED









All girls on pregnancy watch until the 29th November but are available for reserve. Please email [email protected] for an application form.

Wasabi will be neutered before homing but is available for reserve as above.

We are expecting babies from these girls and we are also expecting further groups of mice in, so if you don't see any that catch your eye, stay tuned! Don't forget we will likely have groups of boys and are expecting a further two single boys who will be neutered before rehoming.

Reservations are going fast, please note we can only reserve once we have your application form back. Previous adopters can reserve straight away. First come, first serve.

We are also operating a waiting list for anyone who would like mice not pictured yet. Please let us know.

Mice are to be rehomed as at least pairs, single neutered males to be rehomed with intent to introduce them to girls or rehomed with a pair of girls from us. Neutered boys do best with at least two girlfriends.

On ocassion, neutered boys can live with single entire males who can't be castrated for some reason. Please let us know if you need help with this sort of introduction as not all are successful.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

All the adults pictured above have been reserved. 

The girls have been moved into the metre long zoozone so they have space to give birth as a group. All are still doing well 

More mice due in by the end of the month


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats fab news  I hope that the others you are waiting on arriving are all reserved by new mums and dads as quickly as these little ones were


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What beautiful coloured mice, so nice they've found homes.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We've had 6 4 week old babies in today. 4 girls and 2 boys. All Agouti and white splodgy cow mice.

Will post more pics soon.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Okay so we have Basil and Flax to go as a pair:-

Basil









Flax









And a group of four girls , that can be split into two pairs:-

Pecan









Fennel









Tarragon - Reserved









Sorrel - Reserved









These 6 are ready to go after the 23rd November but can be reserved now, please email as usual [email protected] for an application form


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorrel and Tarragon are now reserved


----------

